# 1980 Datsun King Cab Pick-Up



## eam5c (Sep 13, 2006)

My husband and I just came back from the Vintage Weekend at Watkins Glen where he decided he wanted to turn his 1980 Datsun King Cab into a Roadster. I'm trying to find out the value of the truck, and some good sites to sell it on. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. It is in great shape, no rust and has under 80k original miles. He would really like to see it go to someone who will appreciate it.


----------

